
French presidential election candidate Macron links encryption to terrorism - crousto
http://uk.businessinsider.com/french-presidential-favourite-macron-promises-crack-down-encryption-terrorism-2017-4
======
DarkKomunalec
Uhm, I'm sorry, why does this apply only to encrypted messaging apps? What
about people in cars? Isn't it about time police had a swift and reliable
method to find out what car passengers say to each other? Do we really want to
let terrorists and pedophiles use their cars as a safe haven, where they can
say whatever they want, and the good guys are powerless to find out? Just
recently a terrorist used a truck in an attack - wouldn't it aid police to
know what he said while driving?

I also heard almost all terrorists and child molesters talk to others in their
homes. There's many reports of terrorists getting together in someone's house
to plot and exchange information. I think it's about time we gave the good
guys the tools they need to find out what was said in a room. We wouldn't want
to leave pedophiles and terrorists any safe havens, would we?

And don't worry about abuse - any time a police officer requires access to the
recordings of microphones that will be mandatory in all cars and houses, a
judge will have to approve the request, so the risk of abuse is minimal! Only
privacy extremists would be against such common-sense precautions.

~~~
ConfuciusSay02
You jest, but your satirical examples are actually being floated for real.
Exhibit A: let's ban cars because terrorists might use them to run over
people.

[https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&tl=en&u=ht...](https://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aftonbladet.se%2Fledare%2Fa%2Flo7r9%2Frensa-
stockholm-stoppa-bilarna)

------
taylodl
I really wish we could debate things. On the one hand, I certainly see why the
technology companies don't want to create "back doors" into their messaging
services. That makes those services insecure and leaves their uses vulnerable
to hackers and nefarious government agencies. On the other hand, if a
government comes forth with a court-issued search warrant then it seems
reasonable that technology companies should be able to assist - even if it's
just metadata indicating who they were corresponding with and when (for a
well-defined data range as specified in the warrant).

Everyone has legitimate concerns in this discussion but if we don't have this
debate then I'm afraid governments are going to take the heavy-handed approach
and create mandates serving their interests but none of ours.

